# Stoney Creek outting!!!



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

How bout an outting at Stoney Creek impoundmant!?! We can go to the north lake and fish on float tubes!!! Anyone interseted??? Pike, bass, walleye, carp, etc. are everywhere! What do u say we get out!?! Send me a Private message or email or just relpy!


----------

